

Focus On Your Science - pghimire
http://startuplift.com/seqcentral-focus-on-your-science/

======
pghimire
Our goal at StartUpLift is to help startups get some exposure and solicit
feedback. Often times, the startups featured cater to a niche and not everyone
can provide a meaningful feedback. In this case, we have featured SeqCentral
which is seeking feedback on its API page. I am asking HN community to
participate and provide some feedback.

